# Cornish rocks?



## Chelsea10897 (May 10, 2017)

Wondering what kind of chicks these are. They are about 3 weeks old im starting to think they might be cornish rocks. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 10, 2017)

Sure look like CX to me. I hope that is not the floor they are normally on. How much do they weigh?


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 10, 2017)

I'd guess white Rock.


----------



## Chelsea10897 (May 10, 2017)

This isnt what i keep them in they have shavings normally i just had them in this for a few minutes just for pictures. I got them from a farm i was supposed to be getting leghorns but the woman said that some rocks got mixed in and she thought she picked only leghorns for me but if not then to bring them back. They just look a little big to be leghorns


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 10, 2017)

They aren't Cornish rocks, but maybe rocks.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 10, 2017)

Chelsea10897 said:


> This isnt what i keep them in they have shavings normally i just had them in this for a few minutes just for pictures. I got them from a farm i was supposed to be getting leghorns but the woman said that some rocks got mixed in and she thought she picked only leghorns for me but if not then to bring them back. They just look a little big to be leghorns



Ok. Definitely not Leghorns but White Rock is a possibility. Pics make them look pretty big. Weight?


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 10, 2017)

At 3 weeks Cornish X would be significantly larger than these appear to be,  white rock or leghorn potentially


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 10, 2017)

Ol Grey Mare said:


> At 3 weeks Cornish X would be significantly larger than these appear to be,  white rock or leghorn potentially


Exactly what I was thinking. I have, and will have Cornish Cross


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 10, 2017)

Looking at the pictures closer I agree they are most likely White Rocks.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 11, 2017)

Look like Plymouth White Rocks to me.  I have 3 that are around 5wks old, I'm surprised at how "chesty" they are, but these will be Big Girls.  Very sweet and friendly - even more so than my Buff Orpingtons at that age.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 11, 2017)

Looks like  White Plymouth Rocks to me.


----------

